# Blowing Coat 3rd time?!



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, for goodness sake, I think Tucker (age 2 yrs. 8 months,) is blowing coat for the THIRD time! Is that possible?!?! 

His coat has been slowly becoming less cooperative lately, but today he had a lot of the tiny little cotton balls especially over his shoulders and hips. Yuck!

Hopefully this will be a mild case!

Edited to add: I brush Tucker every day-this photo is from today's brushing session.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohhhhh, now I understand "blowing coat" and thank you so very much for the visual aid : ) This is what Loki's been going through for a couple of months-he just turned one. I'm ready for it to be done!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

UGG !!! Three times !!! and I just posted on the "Blowing Coat" thread that it wasn't as bad as I thought (#1 anyway). So much to look forward to.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> UGG !!! Three times !!! and I just posted on the "Blowing Coat" thread that it wasn't as bad as I thought (#1 anyway). So much to look forward to.


Sharlene, I saw that and kind of chuckled to myself when I read your other post in Melissa's thread. I didn't think they blew coat over and over...I wonder if this could be some fluke, or maybe it will just be a mini-blow! (hope, hope!)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

No, no, no, nooooo, Sheri, I don't want to hear this..!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper as blown his coat three times, Missy has never blown her coat...go figure. I don't know how to explain it. I am just glad I don't have two of Casper's coats or they would be shaved down for sure.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Casper as blown his coat three times, Missy has never blown her coat...go figure. I don't know how to explain it. I am just glad I don't have two of Casper's coats or they would be shaved down for sure.


I can explain it. Casper is so sweet he is blowing coat for Missy...so you will only have to go through it one more time with him.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I brush Lizzy almost every day; she has soft cottony coat. I could make a pillow stuffing out of all the hair that gets brushed out. She could be blowing coat at 2 years but it is much better than the first time. Thanks to CC wood pin brush (http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm), it is much more plesant time for us!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poornima, I want to get one of those, just haven't been able to yet. What size do you have? I don't know what size/shape would be best.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Poornima, I want to get one of those, just haven't been able to yet. What size do you have? I don't know what size/shape would be best.


I bought the small oval ($25). I find it convenient for the line combing and getting to small areas. I first use the gray hound comb, and immediately use the wood pin brush in the same area. When all the mats are out, i comb the entire body with the same brush. Benji's silky coat looks so lustrous. I love it. Lizzie's soft cottony coat gets even softer, and shines in some places where it she has some silky, shiny coat. I am planning to stock up my back up soon, just in case.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola did at 2 years 4 mos old. I was finally letting her very cottony and curly coat get a little longer and BAM! Mat City. Many of them were on her or near her belly. I got the first round out, and then BAM more, more, more. So, I had her groomer deal with it, and she cut down her body to about 1/2" and left more length on her legs and face. She looks super cute - just like a puppy and now we don't have to fight every day.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny and Lulu both had the crummy kind of coat that has an undercoat. It seems to me that I comb/brush out at least a matt a day! And I think this is the season for more of that since more is growing in. I dunno.........sigh
Carole


----------

